# Unexplained!!



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi Ladies,
We have had all of the tests that we were told to have, I have come back with n problems. My DH has improved his sperm count spectacularly in 3 months. He originally had 9mil, with 20% motility.  He now has 56 mil with 70% motility! I am over the moon with these results   but I am now wondering will the consultant still give us Clomid?? We are going on Tuesday and I am worried she is just going to tell us to keep trying. Has anyone else been in a similar situation??

Thanks


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't know if its much help Gemma but when I went to my GP, way back in 2002, I told a wee porky and said we'd been trying for 18 months when really it'd only been about 9 months.  She then pxd the clomid straight away.  As you can see from my signature we didn't have much joy but lots of people do with just clomid so good luck.  I hope you are one of them.  
DE


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Thank you for your reply, I suppose we will know on Tuesday when we go. I really hope it work too. Thank you


----------



## Lirone (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi Gemma, we're in a similar situation (including the improvement in sperm quality) and the consultant didn't recommend clomid for us. I think the reasoning is that, given that the tests show we're already ovulating, there's no benefit in giving us drugs to make us ovulate, particularly when it can make CM more hostile to sperm as well as increasing the risk of multiples. Clomid can work wonders for people who aren't ovulating, but they seem less inclined to give it in cases of unexplained IF as there isn't evidence that it is better than trying naturally for people who are unexplained. There's more about this in the 2013 NICE guidelines. http://www.nice.org.uk/nicemedia/live/14078/62770/62770.pdf .

Anyway, unless the hycosy shows something, they're likely to move us straight from trying naturally to IVF (or possibly IUI) - because of my age (37 today which isn't the happiest of birthdays in the circumstances!) that's likely to be at our next appointment in November, which will be 2 years since we started TTC. Meantime I'm just hoping (fingers crossed, legs not crossed!) that the new and improved swimmers will do their thing!

Unexplained is such a frustrating place to be. Good luck with your appointment - do make sure you ask all your questions (write them down?) and keep asking until you get answers that you understand!

Lirone


----------



## chrissyl (May 20, 2013)

Hello ladies,
Gemma, sorry to hi-Jack your post but wondered how your DH managed to improve his numbers?


Regards,
C


----------



## gemmad83 (Aug 25, 2013)

Hi, I was given Clomid and I am now on the 2WW, I am the most impatient person ever lol!

Lirone, I am sorry, I didn't see that it was your birthday on the day you posted, hope you had a lovely day! Good luck with everything and hope your appointment goes well in November, keep me updated as to what they say.

Chrissyl, my dh improved his sc by taking supplements that included zinc, iron and Selenium. He went commando instead of wearing boxers, stopped having baths and just took warm showers and we also had sex (TMI!) every 2nd to 3rd day. Don't do it every day and don't leave it any longer that 3 days either.

Good luck hun


----------



## chrissyl (May 20, 2013)

Thanks Gemma, now to approach the DH on commando and extra supplements! X


----------

